# To move or not to move?



## SanDiegan (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello all, 

I was wondering if you can share your views on life in Dubai. I have an opportunity to move here and am curious how easily one can get accustomed to life here (i.e. make friends, adjust to the weather, learn the roads ... and so forth). I enjoy running and kayaking; there appears to be a couple of running clubs and kayak club. In my short stay here however, (3 weeks) I have noticed that people are not generally friendly. Say, if you greet a stranger walking by you, they look at you as if you come from Mars. Is this common or just my bad luck? Your thoughts would be much appreciated  

Thanks!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi 
Welcome to Dubai... it is depend on you, some people get used to life in Dubai faster than other. And about the roads it is like San Diego (I been there once) if you drive a lot in California you will not have problem learn the roads but we have bad traffic depends where you live and where you will go and when. I will not say all people are friendly but sometime people do not want to be bother. In addition, you are talking about community with different nationality and different background but there are many friendly people. It is just bad luck... life not just in Dubai there are many place you can have fun in get pleasure from it. It is all depend in you what you like to do. You can meet people and make friends in many places and you are in one in this forum you will meet good people and they know how to have fun (I did not meet any of them yet but one day I will) but I read about what good time they have.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi
> Welcome to Dubai... it is depend on you, some people get used to life in Dubai faster than other. And about the roads it is like San Diego (I been there once) if you drive a lot in California you will not have problem learn the roads but we have bad traffic depends where you live and where you will go and when. I will not say all people are friendly but sometime people do not want to be bother. In addition, you are talking about community with different nationality and different background but there are many friendly people. It is just bad luck... life not just in Dubai there are many place you can have fun in get pleasure from it. It is all depend in you what you like to do. You can meet people and make friends in many places and you are in one in this forum you will meet good people and they know how to have fun (I did not meet any of them yet but one day I will) but I read about what good time they have.


I agree with mr.alsuwaidi. Its what you make of it. The traffic is no diffrent from houston texas traffic. I think people in houston drive even worse than people in dubai. The one thing I had to get used to was people honking. You honk at someone in houston you have a very high likely hood of getting shot. so i was kind of on edge for the first couple of days.

learning the roads is just like any other city. you wont just move somewhere and know the roads. you have to buy a map, study it, then get out there and have an adventure. with that said the first day we got there it took 3 hours to get from the airport to the greens where our company apartment was. no traffic either. we didnt plan and get a map and such. so make sure you know right where you are going the first day you get here.

Dubai prides itself on hospitality. In my week stay I didnt run into any negative or angry people. I am 32 and this was one of the best times I have had in my life. Its fantastic in dubai. so again its what you make of it.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi bigdave.
Its true what you say about honking in us. when we went we did not know the they don’t use the honk. We did not know why people get made when we did it until later we find out that they don’t use the honk, thanks god we weren’t in Texas just kidding. Bigdave you still in dubai .


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi bigdave.
> Its true what you say about honking in us. when we went we did not know the they don’t use the honk. We did not know why people get made when we did it until later we find out that they don’t use the honk, thanks god we weren’t in Texas just kidding. Bigdave you still in dubai .



no, we are back home in texas but we will be over there on december 20th. Our new home. my wifes assignment is only for min of 5 years but I hope to stay there untill my kids are out of school. my daughter is 6 and my son is 4 so we will be living in Dubai for a while. After that we will see what happens.

If you want to see the news in houston go here. Houston News, Houston, Texas News, Weather, and Sports - KPRC Local 2 Click2Houston
you will see all the headlines are murders. Its really scary living here. I never realised how bad it was untill we went to Dubai. women walking outside alone at 11 at night. hahaha, if a woman walks alone that late at night here they will be kidnapped and either raped or murdered or both.

mr.alsuwaidi, we should talk when we arrive. have a good one


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

You know bigdave I study in us for 6year it beautiful country beautiful nature and there are lot of nice people I meet there. I travel to many states and I know what you are talking about. I agree with you about your kids my GOD protect your family, to finishing school here and not warring about their safety at school every day. 
I will look for it to meet you.. and if you don’t have someone to pick you up from airport on December 20th I will be glad to do it just let me know.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Bigdave,
are you gonna be living in the Greens ? 
that's where we live for 3 months now...and are planning to stay about another 2 years......environment in the finance industry permitting 

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Hi Bigdave,
> are you gonna be living in the Greens ?
> that's where we live for 3 months now...and are planning to stay about another 2 years......environment in the finance industry permitting
> 
> ...


I believe BigDave will be living in the Greens Community - not The Greens.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I like Green Community, the bar in the Marriott was very pleasant the other day......

And BA are now sending their crew there too, so the view at the pool has improved too....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry Lenochka, we will be living in The Green Community


----------



## minasandiego (Dec 11, 2008)

SanDiegan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was wondering if you can share your views on life in Dubai. I have an opportunity to move here and am curious how easily one can get accustomed to life here (i.e. make friends, adjust to the weather, learn the roads ... and so forth). I enjoy running and kayaking; there appears to be a couple of running clubs and kayak club. In my short stay here however, (3 weeks) I have noticed that people are not generally friendly. Say, if you greet a stranger walking by you, they look at you as if you come from Mars. Is this common or just my bad luck? Your thoughts would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, my husband & I live in S.D. and will be moving to Dubai in few weeks...where in S.D. ? and what takes u to Dubai?


----------



## SanDiegan (Dec 9, 2008)

minasandiego said:


> Hello, my husband & I live in S.D. and will be moving to Dubai in few weeks...where in S.D. ? and what takes u to Dubai?


Hi MinaSanDiego, 

I live in Del Cerro and work in La Jolla. I am here visiting my mother and was offered a position at Standard Chartered that I am considering. What moves you to Dubai? Where in San Diego do you live? Have you been to Dubai before?  

Are you at all apprehensive about your move?


----------



## minasandiego (Dec 11, 2008)

*Dubai move*



SanDiegan said:


> Hi MinaSanDiego,
> 
> I live in Del Cerro and work in La Jolla. I am here visiting my mother and was offered a position at Standard Chartered that I am considering. What moves you to Dubai? Where in San Diego do you live? Have you been to Dubai before?
> 
> Are you at all apprehensive about your move?


We live in UTC area and my husband was offered a position (IT Consultant) in Dubai ...we've been to Dubai few times and very excited to move their...of course I will miss our friends but we can always come back to visit...we lived in Cairo Egypt for a year and I don't want to go back 
good luck to u and I hope u make the right decision....


----------



## SanDiegan (Dec 9, 2008)

minasandiego said:


> We live in UTC area and my husband was offered a position (IT Consultant) in Dubai ...we've been to Dubai few times and very excited to move their...of course I will miss our friends but we can always come back to visit...we lived in Cairo Egypt for a year and I don't want to go back
> good luck to u and I hope u make the right decision....


Thanks! 

If I do decide to move here we should get together for coffee! 
Take care and good luck to you


----------



## minasandiego (Dec 11, 2008)

SanDiegan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If I do decide to move here we should get together for coffee!
> Take care and good luck to you


sounds good..happy holidays!


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be the Nike boy here:

Just Do It


----------

